# Newbie Sling Shopping....?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Some of the fun on this slingadventure is to handle and shoot anything I can. 
I have learned a mess of things here on the forum, but this newest epiphany is unique to my memory.
When I am shooting this indestructable piece of a beast I only think about what is downrange. I have a zero tolerance forkhit policy around here. With so little to hit, and that part being hard steel I just don't have a worry about it ever. I've got a JD Sharpshooter bent steel rod ttf on my Christmas list for the same reason.

Just Shoot It!!
Moses









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Some of my bent rod slingshots have dings on the forks.

Wabi sabi.

Beauty grows with use.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Many noobz have a hard time with round-tops because they won't take the time to learn the technique for shooting them.
If you just hold the frame out in front of you in shooting position and draw the bands back they tend to go every which way, which makes guys say "tubes suck" and move on to something easier to understand.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mojave Mo said:


> Some of the fun on this slingadventure is to handle and shoot anything I can.
> I have learned a mess of things here on the forum, but this newest epiphany is unique to my memory.
> When I am shooting this indestructable piece of a beast I only think about what is downrange. I have a zero tolerance forkhit policy around here. With so little to hit, and that part being hard steel I just don't have a worry about it ever. I've got a JD Sharpshooter bent steel rod ttf on my Christmas list for the same reason.
> 
> ...


I think you are going to really like a forged frame from SharpShooter JD! I got one recently and liked it so much I am getting a 2nd one made up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like my Antelope frame - its a very tough - natural shooter. It often hits what I'm intending to hit - especially when I am not trying to aim.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I really enjoy shooting mine! Overall, I found it very forgiving for a newbie. And still have just as fun as I have progressed.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That is a familiar tale. I think I wrote that of the Torque! And I believe you wrote that I needed to practice more, because it wasn't the tubes!


M.J said:


> Many noobz have a hard time with round-tops because they won't take the time to learn the technique for shooting them.
> If you just hold the frame out in front of you in shooting position and draw the bands back they tend to go every which way, which makes guys say "tubes suck" and move on to something easier to understand.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> I really enjoy shooting mine! Overall, I found it very forgiving for a newbie. And still have just as fun as I have progressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acorns!! As a kid we'd sling chestnuts still in a husk with our Shepard's slings......at each other!!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Mojave Mo said:


> Some of the fun on this slingadventure is to handle and shoot anything I can.
> I have learned a mess of things here on the forum, but this newest epiphany is unique to my memory.
> When I am shooting this indestructable piece of a beast I only think about what is downrange. I have a zero tolerance forkhit policy around here. With so little to hit, and that part being hard steel I just don't have a worry about it ever. I've got a JD Sharpshooter bent steel rod ttf on my Christmas list for the same reason.
> 
> ...


I gotta couple of those frames from large to mini I use rubber plugs on em so I can shoot single tubes and flats but I'm more into PFS frames .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

